
CloudFlare Proxies Down? - theluketowers
https://twitter.com/TheLukeTowers/status/1164261428032954372
======
theluketowers
Just had to go through all my sites in CloudFlare and disable the proxying
feature so that my sites could get back online, seems to be an issue with the
proxy servers as it's returning a 500 error page from cloudflare/nginx with
none of CloudFlare's usual branding.

